# Excited Pee Especially with Strangers



## kdunnigan.williams (Mar 18, 2013)

I found an old posting from someone who was having trouble with their Vizsla peeing when they got too excited, but it was mostly written about the pups excitement when the owner got home. My dog is 15 months old and extremely well potty trained (she knows exactly when and where to go in most circumstances) and we make sure she has frequent breaks outside to do her business, but when we are walking and someone stops to pet her, she piddles a small bit.

Any advice? I imagine that time is key, but when we have family members watch her, they get frustrated with it. 

Thanks!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I haven't dealt with this, but I found this article which addresses peeing from excitement and submissiveness. http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/15_02/features/Preventing-Unwanted-Urination_20452-1.html

The most important and most difficult suggestion they offer is to control how people interact with your dog. Whether your dog is peeing from excitement or from submissiveness, having a stranger come into her space quickly and pet her excitedly is going to feed her energy or make her cower. Instruct them to keep their body language and voice calm and not to pet her on top of her head or reach over her. It'll probably also help if you take a moment to calm her before letting them greet her. 

You also don't HAVE to let people pet her. I think we worry about being rude or something, but you have every right to do what's best for her.


----------



## Stigeweard (Apr 30, 2014)

I do expect that to be difficult though, telling strangers who want to approach you and your dog to back off.

Maybe asking them to help with training or "could you do me a favor and..." would probably go a long way.


Disclaimer: I don't have my pup yet and have never done this myself


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I have not hesitated to tell an oncoming stranger "sorry, we are working on training". I've never got the impression that anyone is offended. Often those that I have encountered makes a comment of sympathy and remembers being in the same position at one time. 

I also find that if you keep your attention on your dog and continue to communicate with your dog, people don't typically approach. I look up and give a pleasant good morning/afternoon and carry on with my attention on my pup. 

It isn't always easy but we must do what is best for them and us.


----------

